# I'll Still Be Around



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Starting tomorrow I am officially living part time at my mom's. She had a great 3 months since being put on hospice, but she's on the downhill side of her cancer fight now. My sister, brother and I will take turns staying with her for as long as we can take care of her at home. 
Good thing we got internet service installed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Best wishes to your Mom, you and your family.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I was able to stay with my mom for several months before she passed last year, and it was a time I think back on alot now. Sometimes I would just sit for hours and watch her sleep. It felt strange taking care of her when she had taken care of all of us, all of our lives. My mom needed someone to listen to her talk, and I was more than proud to just sit and listen to her stories. If you need someone to talk to we are here for you. I admire you for your strength.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mom. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear your mom is losing the cancer fight, but how wonderful that she has children who will be there to share what time she has left. That has to mean a great deal to her and, like Scareme, you will cherish those final memories.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sending prayers ....


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your mom losing the cancer fight, my thoughts and prayers with are with you and your family.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm glad she has you guys to take care of her. Your mom and you guys are in my prayers.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sorry EQ to hear about your mom cancer really sucks big time!!! my thought's and prayer's go out to you and your family


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Quick update while I have a minute. Mom is going down very quickly so it won't be long now. We're worn out but still hanging in there. Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

so sorry to hear that EQ you love family and want them to stay forever but hate to see them failing or in pain hang in there


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

You know I am thinking about you...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You and your family are in my prayers. Cherish this time you have with your mother.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, EQ. May her passing be peaceful and pain free.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I was able to stay with my mom for several months before she passed last year, and it was a time I think back on alot now. Sometimes I would just sit for hours and watch her sleep. It felt strange taking care of her when she had taken care of all of us, all of our lives. My mom needed someone to listen to her talk, and I was more than proud to just sit and listen to her stories. If you need someone to talk to we are here for you. I admire you for your strength.


I had to do almost the same thing with my Grandma. Only she had kidney failure, but day after day i had to help her around the house and it was devistating to sit and watch her take her final breath. my prayers go out to you EQ. if you need some one to talk to i'm here.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so sorry EQ, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers,


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

EQ, I'm keeping you and your Mom in my prayers....hang in there sweetie!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry EQ to hear that your mom is ill. I'm sure she is thinking what a great family she has to be with her during such a tough time. I wish you and your family the best!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My thoughts and prayer are with you and your family. I went through it with
both my parents and a sister-in-law.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A sad time, but good that you're there. So sorry to hear, and my thoughts are with you all.


----------

